# Spreader setting for elemental sulfur



## Ribs33 (Aug 29, 2019)

Does anyone know what spreader setting to use for spreading elemental sulfur (the pastille form)at 10lb/1k sq.ft. from a Scott's DLX Edgeguard broadcast spreader?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

All of those spreaders can't be trusted. I would just put 10lbs in the hopper and set it somewhat low and put it out over 1000sq ft. Then go from there.


----------



## Ribs33 (Aug 29, 2019)

Thanks for the info. That's kind of what I thought I would have to do, just hoping to speed up the learning curve in case anyone had already done it!

I have a section of lawn that is right at 1000 sq ft, so I'm thinking I'll start with setting it at 5 and see how much that covers with 10 pounds. Those granules are pretty small.


----------



## Ribs33 (Aug 29, 2019)

I can answer my own question now, and hopefully help anyone else wanting to spread elemental sulfur. On a Scott's DLX Edgeguard broadcast spreader, and spreading the pastille sulfur @ 5lbs/1000 sq ft, the setting is 7.

After reading so many different recommendations for how heavy to put it down, I stayed somewhat conservative at 5lbs/1000 for this application. I'm hoping to make some nutrients available to the grass since my ph is a little on the high side at 7.3. The lawn doesn't respond to fertilizer like it used to, so that prompted the soil test. Ph came back a bit high and phosphorous/potassium both high as well.


----------

